# Sicherheit auf dem Belly boat



## Marcoallround (15. Juli 2019)

Hey 
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich einem Kollegen sein Belly abkaufen soll, da er sich ein anderes kauft.
Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit auf den Booten aus? Im Sommer werde ich mit der Badehose losziehen aber im Frühling und Herbt mit Wathose. Kann man aus dem Belly überhaupt rausfallen oder Kentern? Und Was passiert mit der Wathose wenn dieser Fall eintritt? 
Also für mich ist klar: Schwimmweste und nie alleine auf den See. 
Das Belly würde ich auf einem recht grossen See mit bis zu 200 Meter Wassertiefe benutzen und in den Niederländischen Poldern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es steht und fällt mit dem Belly selbst.
 Die Wathose ist absolut unproblematisch,  bis auf den Zeitpunkt,  wo man mit einer Hose mit viel Wasser darin, daß Wasser verlassen möchte. Dann ist das Gewicht ein Problem.  Aber die kann man auch ausziehen.

Die Qualität der Bellyboote macht den Unterschied,  für mich kommen nur welche aus PVC in Frage und es sollte auch nicht zu klein sein.


----------



## dreampike (15. Juli 2019)

Bellyboote gehören m.E. zu den sichersten Wasserfahrzeugen überhaupt, da sie durch den niedrigen Schwerpunkt und ihre Breite extrem kentersicher sind. Insbesondere die älteren Modelle punkten in dieser Beziehung, da man mit dem Hintern im Wasser sitzt und damit noch mehr Stabilität hat als mit den neueren Modellen. Rausfallen? Wie oft bist Du schon aus Deinem Wohnzimmersessel gefallen? Eine vollgelaufene Wathose kann Dich nicht unter Wasser ziehen, da sie ja voller Wasser ist, was im Wasser nix wiegt. Höchstens, wenn Du im Bach oder Fluss "wasserst" und mit voller Hose herausklettern willst, dann schlägt die Schwerkraft zu. Ich benutze ein Uralt-Bellyboot mit Hülle und PU-Schlauch, das ist zwar nicht so ein Panzer wie die moderneren PVC-BBs, dennoch fühle ich mit damit absolut sicher. Du hast schon erkannt, dass eine Schwimmweste ein absolutes Muss ist, sehr gut. Empfehlen würde ich Dir eine selbstaufblasende, bei der die automatische Auslösung bei Wasserkontakt deaktiviert wurde. Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit dem BB, es gibt kaum eine schönere Art der Fischerei!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Marcoallround (16. Juli 2019)

Hey 
Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!
Kann mir bei dieser gelegenheit vielleicht jemand eine Preiswerte Weste empfehlen? 
Grüsse


----------



## trawar (16. Juli 2019)

https://www.awn.de/awn-rettungsweste-supralite-ii-150-neu-30977.html

Die habe ich mit meinen 100Kg schon testen dürfen, war allerdings vom Boot aus.
Kann ich ohne bedenken zu 100% weiter emfehlen.

Es gibt auf Youtube sehr viele Videos wo leute mit der Wathose ins Wasser gehen um den Auftrieb zu testen, gefährlich wird es wenn du keine Weste hast und die Beine nach oben treiben.


----------



## Marcoallround (17. Juli 2019)

Hey 
Ein Belly hab ich mit jetzt gekauft! 
Jetzt nochmals zur Weste ich würde eine Weste für 20 euro bekommen nähmlich die compass compact 2 der Haken ist der, dass diese nicht mehr für den öffentliche Verkehr zugelassen ist. Was sagt ihr? Finger weg und eine neue kaufen oder funktioniert das? 
Grüsse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2019)

Ich bin fast immer ohne Weste unterwegs, aber wenn ich mich entscheide eine mitzunehmen, ist sie auch noch geprüft. Westen kann man bis zu 10 Jahren gebrauchen, so man sie regelmäßig wartet ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Ich habe 25 Jahre alte Westen wiederentdeckt und ausprobiert. Eine funktionierte tadellos, die andere wäre nicht ganz aufgeblasen gewesen, aber beide waren dicht. Alle 10 Jahre gönne ich mir eine neue Weste. Dazwischen teste ich sie selber, aber man sollte sich mit der Materie vertraut machen und wissen was man tut.

Ne olle Compass compact 2 würde ich mir schenken lassen, wenn du 20 Euro dafür gibst, dann eine Wartung machen lässt, hast du das gleiche Geld ausgegeben, wie für eine neue.


----------



## dreampike (17. Juli 2019)

Was heißt "für den öffentlichen Verkehr", willst Du die beim Autofahren schon anziehen? 
Bei Compass 24 gibt es eine neue Compact 2 für 59 €, so viel zahlt man meist für die professionelle Wartung. Wenn ich mir bei meiner Weste nicht mehr sicher bin, ob sie funktioniert, dann ziehe ich im Trockenen am Auslöser. Bislang hat sie sich immer mit einem Knall aufgeblasen. Danach neue Patrone rein, zusammengefaltet und weiter genutzt. Vor dem Gebrauch einer Weste sollte man immer kontrollieren, ob die Patrone noch fest sitzt, die kann sich bei Gebrauch lockern und dann funktioniert die Weste nicht mehr.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2019)

Wenn du wissen willst, ob der Druckbehälter noch in Ordnung ist, musst du wissen, was er wiegen muss und dann wiegt man den Zylinder. 
Die Salztablette tauscht man präventiv und die Weste gehört aufgepumpt, nicht aufgeblasen, sonst kommt Feuchtigkeit in die Weste, und dann kontrolliert man nach 12 und 24 Stunden, ob die Weste die Luft gehalten hat.


----------

